# Just bought LP540



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

It need new packing. You know any good online I can buy one since spraymall only carry blue stuff.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.urepairsprayerparts.com/

He is an active member here as well if you want to contact him here.
http://www.painttalk.com/members/mr-fixit-4415/


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Tommy I will pm softy


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Just bought the kit from the guy. Now I need to figure out DIY spanner wrench to remove the packing housing, something flat with hook at the end.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Softy said:


> Just bought the kit from the guy. Now I need to figure out DIY spanner wrench to remove the packing housing, something flat with hook at the end.


Which part? The packing nut at the top of the fluid section? Pic please, you dont really need any special tools.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Which part? The packing nut at the top of the fluid section? Pic please, you dont really need any special tools.


I only got the link to airlessco. I can't hit it with hammer and screw driver like Graco. It has round aluminum w/ hole for packing nut.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Use anything that will fit in the hole. A screwdriver works well, it shouldn't be tight. They have a steel rod that you can use, but a screwdriver works too.

When you rebuild this pump and reinstall the packing nut, there should be 4-5 thread's showing. Do not over tighten this when reinstalling, if you do, the cylinder will be junked. These units have adjustable packings. When you see paint on the piston or any leaking around it, just give it a quarter or half turn until the leak stops. After several adjustments, and there are no remaining visible threads, its time to repack.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I didn't see any thread and I've not been able to turn it yet with round rod. Don't see any TSL stain. Though I only paid $150 but I sure hope I don't have to replace any part.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Got the packing kit and surprise to see the removal tool inside. Didn't even know you sell Graco too. If I don't let the local shop do it, will buy from you. Thanks


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Right on Softy! Welcome to the Lessco Family


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I bought a new to me HD rental last week as well. This is number two in my line up, and put it to work immediately. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9TxCkVU-FkHMQXuGt_4Tp50BdTI0rxhJjJMSV9QL0Lk?feat=directlink


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

The packing is much bigger than my 695 and I think it has 1 or 2 more leather. That steel middle insert is funky and I hope it can stand water while storing.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Softy said:


> The packing is much bigger than my 695 and I think it has 1 or 2 more leather. That steel middle insert is funky and I hope it can stand water while storing.


I think your talking about the spring that makes it possible to adjust the packings.

The way I store mine is RV anti-freer 50/50 with water. I have a 690 it's been the very best.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Softy said:


> That steel middle insert is funky and I hope it can stand water while storing.


Never store your pump in only water, ever! We always store ours with thinner, for long term we store them with thinner and a splash of motor oil.


----------

